# Dear Audax Agony Aunt: 600km Dilemma



## Heltor Chasca (27 Apr 2019)

One of my many cycling ambitions this year was to attempt a 400 and 600km event.

I’ll be starting the 400 in a few weeks so that’s that.

However going through the AUK calendar, there isn’t a suitable 600 for me. That’s mainly due to single parent admin and school commitments. The only way I can do this is when my youngest daughter goes to visit her mum in the summer school holidays. 

I really think if I’m going to have a shot at this, I am going to have to DIY it. What are your suggestions?

Maybe a 400 loop from my house which I would use as a sleep control, followed by a 200? I know some puritans consider this cheating. What do you think?

@Ian H ’s Buzzard and Exe-Buzzard are as near as damnit to a ride I can do, but dates don’t suit as mentioned upthread. Maybe I should approach him out of courtesy and amend the route to go via my house/sleep control? (I can DM or email you direct Ian if you would prefer comms not to be public)

Or should I take a chill pill and be grateful I have ticked off my RRTY and I’m going to attempt my first 400 this year?


----------



## OldShep (27 Apr 2019)

I imagine a 600 DIY tough going. I only ever did one 600, the very last organised Daylight 600, and was extremely grateful at times to not have to go hunting for food. I’d done 4* 400 before attempting it too. 
Stopping at home after 400 might be a godsend or an evil temptation to stop.


----------



## Ian H (27 Apr 2019)

I've done quite a few DIY 600s, both with company and solo. The tough ones are tough. 

I need to do a route-check for the two buzzard rides, which would have to be on a weekend one or two weeks prior to either. I'd be happy for someone to assist me in that, or even ride it for me.

DM is best to confirm.


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Apr 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> The only way I can do this is when my youngest daughter goes to visit her mum in the summer school holidays.
> I really think if I’m going to have a shot at this, I am going to have to DIY it. What are your suggestions?


He can't do this till the summer hols, Ian, so too late for (check riding) your calendar events.
The OP may wish to consider a Permanent, either Ian's Exe-Buzzard:
"Exeter, Wells, Stow-on-the-Wold, Brackley, Leighton Buzzard, Pangbourne, Chandler's Ford, Salisbury, Sherborne, Exeter" starting/finishing at Wells;
or this one: Denmead 600 - starting/finishing at Bradford-on-Avon:
"Denmead, Wilton Wiltshire, Bradford-on-Avon, Cirencester, Sutton Scotney, Denmead, Lymington, Ower, Denmead".
I wonder if you can ECE a 'perm'. So maybe choose a 500 perm that goes through Wells, for example a 100+500 'Spa Tour Combo' (with Wells as a control).
Worth noting that if you do a DIY or perm 700 then you have 10 more hours (52:30+) to do the extra 100km.


----------



## DCLane (27 Apr 2019)

I've done a 738km DIY* - as long as there's a purpose and bits to visit then it works better.

* Approved as a 660km but I needed to add extra from the train station to the start.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Apr 2019)

600km is 600km and you need to be doing it to impress yourself not the puritans. Nobody else gives a hoot. 

How about a figure of 8 from home rather than a big loop. It leaves you closer to home if you decide to pull the plug. It also leaves you in areas you are more likely to know.


----------



## Aravis (28 Apr 2019)

My current plan for a 600 is a 4-leaf clover, the longest loop being 115 miles.

I'm sure there are pros and cons to doing it in such a sanitized way. Knowing how I operate, I think that removing all the anxiety around resting and refuelling stops should increase the chance of success.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Apr 2019)

Aravis said:


> My current plan for a 600 is a 4-leaf clover, the longest loop being 115 miles.
> 
> I'm sure there are pros and cons to doing it in such a sanitized way. Knowing how I operate, I think that removing all the anxiety around resting and refuelling stops should increase the chance of success.


The only person you need to please is yourself. You could always plot a direct line and get the wind on your back and get the train home. You can make it as hard or easy as you want. I like to add a few interest points if I can.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Apr 2019)

Ian H said:


> I've done quite a few DIY 600s, both with company and solo. The tough ones are tough.
> 
> I need to do a route-check for the two buzzard rides, which would have to be on a weekend one or two weeks prior to either. I'd be happy for someone to assist me in that, or even ride it for me.
> 
> DM is best to confirm.



Thanks Ian. Sadly I can’t help with anything until the school holidays. Although I work full time, not having school run duties and early Sunday nights, life becomes more flexible. That said, it would have been a huge honour to route check for you. Thank you for the offer. I may contact you soon for reasons of courtesy


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Apr 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> He can't do this till the summer hols, Ian, so too late for (check riding) your calendar events.
> The OP may wish to consider a Permanent, either Ian's Exe-Buzzard:
> "Exeter, Wells, Stow-on-the-Wold, Brackley, Leighton Buzzard, Pangbourne, Chandler's Ford, Salisbury, Sherborne, Exeter" starting/finishing at Wells;
> or this one: Denmead 600 - starting/finishing at Bradford-on-Avon:
> ...



These are fantastic ideas. Thank you. I attempted to ECE a perm earlier this year. (Jack & Grace Cotton Memorial which didn’t run as a calendar event this year) The short answer is that you can’t ECE a perm but you can do it as a DIY and with the organiser’s permission use the controls or pay for both the perm and DIY separately. That’s what I did as the proceeds were going to charity.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Apr 2019)

DCLane said:


> I've done a 738km DIY* - as long as there's a purpose and bits to visit then it works better.
> 
> * Approved as a 660km but I needed to add extra from the train station to the start.



That’s a good thought.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Apr 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> 600km is 600km and you need to be doing it to impress yourself not the puritans. Nobody else gives a hoot.
> 
> How about a figure of 8 from home rather than a big loop. It leaves you closer to home if you decide to pull the plug. It also leaves you in areas you are more likely to know.



True. And a figure of eight is a good plan. I’m not usually one for quitting but saving on accommodation costs is high on my agenda. I think I am resilient enough to avoid the temptation.


----------



## mcshroom (28 Apr 2019)

As long as you can get yourself out the door after 400km, and you don't repeat any section in the same direction, then you'll be fine. Good luck


----------



## smutchin (28 Apr 2019)

Do you know any other riders locally who might be interested in joining you on your DIY? 

Riding 600km is not only physically demanding, it also requires great mental strength, and riding it solo even more so. Having some company will really help you to get through the low spots, especially at night.


----------



## iandg (28 Apr 2019)

I have done a solo DIY 600 with the option of a home sleep stop at 350 or 380km. I used the 350km. I did a solo SR series on the island. the 400 and 600 were tough mentally solo, I haven't manged to find that mental resilience since.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/3481046


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Apr 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> How about a figure of 8 from home rather than a big loop. It leaves you closer to home if you decide to pull the plug. It also leaves you in areas you are more likely to know.


I think (of course it's a personal thing) that both the advantages you list, Steve, are actually disadvantages. Makes it easier (and therefore more likely) to pull the plug and doesn't take advantage of the long distance to take new roads / visit new areas.


smutchin said:


> both rides have the advantage of not having routes that pass close to home, so there’ll be less impetus to pack!


I line up with David: "[good] that there's a purpose and bits to visit" so if you go 'DIY', go somewhere. Look for a potentially hospitable friend or relative 250k away (by a route which would be nice to ride) and then start at 4am, take a roundabout way there (350k), kip for as many hours as your speed will allow, and then finish it off in time for a drink before closing time. Of course your commitment to your (understanding) host would be added motivation for that third 100.
For a 600 one has 42 hours (@14.3kph). Two long days and a long(ish) stop/sleep:
@16kph: 18:45 x 2 + 4+ hours
@17kph: 17:39 x 2 + 6+ hours
@18kph: 16:40 x 2 + 8+ hours
@19kph: 15:46 x 2 + 10+ hours
You offer me the parameters and I will happily suggest a route.
I've knocked this one up quickly: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29837420?beta=false
It's based on a 200 I did down to Penzance and using some of the lines of @Ian H 's KSW600 and my LEJOG line from Holsworthy to Bridgwater. Diverts to the YH near Redruth (Illogan) at a convenient 330km.


----------



## smutchin (28 Apr 2019)

In 2017, I did a DIY 600, the idea of which was basically to ride to Germany and back in a weekend, starting in Dunkerque.

Having a ‘narrative’ like that gives the ride some purpose beyond merely ticking off the miles. Also I was riding in new (to me) territory, so none of the stale feelings you can get from riding on overfamiliar home roads. These kind of factors are excellent for motivation.

I had originally planned to do it solo but managed to rope in a couple of friends to come along for the adventure and I’m very glad I did - there were times where I would have found it hard to carry on if riding solo.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 May 2019)

A perm can be a good choice as you already have a well designed route with known places you'll be able to get food as you go round. When I've done DIY 600's I have often booked a cheap Premier Inn at around the 330km mark. I book in, grab something to eat, then head out on a 50km loop back to the hotel. Then shower, sleep, with alarm set for a pre dawn start for the second day of 220km or so. Understand if you want to keep costs down though.


----------

